# Mastermind Meets The Jonsered 2095



## Mastermind (Mar 31, 2012)

Well guys this is a long way from a simple woods port. This saw was advertised as a freshly rebuilt, good running saw.......

It was anything but fresh. 

Sorry we didn't get any pics of the complete saw......Jon was in high gear on tear down duty. 







150psi doesn't seem low on this saw.






But this ain't very pretty. Notice the piston is in backward?!?!?

How in the hell did this thing not hang a ring end?






That ain't stock. 






This seal doesn't look very fresh?






Ouch... 






It's everywhere.........The tooth fairy does better work on saws than the dude that molested this beast.


----------



## deye223 (Mar 31, 2012)

opcorn:

no b&a vids on this one


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 31, 2012)

Simply amazing! Why didn't it get returned to the seller?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 31, 2012)

First things first........we need to fix that funky bar stud......

I found a fine thread bolt the same pitch as the "stud" they had in the saw....then drilled and tapped it for the right bar stud.






What we now have is a custom helicoil. Only much better.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 31, 2012)

deye223 said:


> opcorn:
> 
> no b&a vids on this one



It ran.......but not well. 



blsnelling said:


> Simply amazing! Why didn't it get returned to the seller?



It was a Craigslist find. Steven wants it fixed.......that's where I came in.


----------



## gcdible1 (Mar 31, 2012)

*Can't say too much...*

Mine was a story in itself just getting it in my hands from the seller. It had plenty of boo boo's as well! Hope you can bring this Johnny back to glory Randy!


----------



## gcdible1 (Mar 31, 2012)

*Randy why dont you name this the week of the broke, beaten, and scarred?*

I guess they all can't be as pretty as Brad's stuff huh? He's got some nice ones!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 31, 2012)

Got your work cut out for ya on that one Randy.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 1, 2012)

I had to order a bunch of parts from Spike60 for this build. J'red 2095 stuff is a special order item so it got shelved for awhile. Finally....it's all here.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 1, 2012)

gcdible1 said:


> Mine was a story in itself just getting it in my hands from the seller. It had plenty of boo boo's as well! Hope you can bring this Johnny back to glory Randy!



Speaking of beaten.........your saw is gonna get another top end. That aftermarket crap ain't cutting it.



Stumpys Customs said:


> Got your work cut out for ya on that one Randy.



Yeah.......but it's fun.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 1, 2012)

As usually Randy, great work!


----------



## fastLeo151 (Apr 1, 2012)

Randy,
I really enjoy your build threads!


----------



## gcdible1 (Apr 1, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Speaking of beaten.........your saw is gonna get another top end. That aftermarket crap ain't cutting it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.......but it's fun.



Did it go kablammo? Or just a cheap pos? Hard to say what he gave me. After it took almost three months to get it, I probably shouldve backed out of the deal.

Don't wanna hijack this thread though...:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 1, 2012)

Meteor pistons are sure fine looking items. Here's a tidbit I've learned.....the 394 OE piston has a wider skirt than a 395 OE piston. The Meteor 395 has better pin placement and is a bit wider than either.






I dropped the jug the thickness of the base *gaskets* which was quite a bit. Notice where the flywheel rubs the jug now.






I chucked the flywheel up in the lathe and shaved .030 from the back to give a little clearance.






I was hoping you could tell but the pics not close enough. The metering spring is gone. 






Can anyone tell me if these are correct?


----------



## young (Apr 1, 2012)

was this saw advertised as completely f##ked over??!?!?!?

nice work randy.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 1, 2012)

fastLeo151 said:


> Randy,
> I really enjoy your build threads!



Here's that 066 we were discussing....it's got a new top cover in route as well.






























gcdible1 said:


> Did it go kablammo? Or just a cheap pos? Hard to say what he gave me. After it took almost three months to get it, I probably shouldve backed out of the deal.
> 
> Don't wanna hijack this thread though...:msp_ohmy:



I've just given it a good look see. It's not scored........just crap. I have a good OEM jug on the way for it. We'll get a Meteor piston and you'll end up with a saw that will last.


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 1, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Meteor pistons are sure fine looking items. Here's a tidbit I've learned.....the 394 OE piston has a wider skirt than a 395 OE piston. The Meteor 395 has better pin placement and is a bit wider than either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes they are correct. one is larger


----------



## Ambull (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow this one is really taking some work.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Apr 1, 2012)

Don't get me all excited with pics......is the new cover flat?


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 1, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> yes they are correct. one is larger



Thanks Terry. They do fit right so.....



Ambull said:


> Wow this one is really taking some work.



Par for the course around here it seems.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 1, 2012)

fastLeo151 said:


> Don't get me all excited with pics......is the new cover flat?



Yes it's a new flat top cover with the decomp plug. It doesn't have a metal tag though........yet. This is the build off saw I ran in KY last weekend, just dressed up.


----------



## gcdible1 (Apr 1, 2012)

I've just given it a good look see. It's not scored........just crap. I have a good OEM jug on the way for it. We'll get a Meteor piston and you'll end up with a saw that will last. [/QUOTE]

Yeah, when you get that "I want" factor involved things look more appealing than they seem. I don't know how I'll make out in the end, but a saw that is done right is much better than a pile of parts! :msp_thumbsup: Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## fastLeo151 (Apr 1, 2012)

Looking good,both of them.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 1, 2012)

gcdible1 said:


> Yeah, when you get that "I want" factor involved things look more appealing than they seem. I don't know how I'll make out in the end, but a saw that is done right is much better than a pile of parts! :msp_thumbsup: Thanks for all of your help!



You're welcome. I've been down that road with parts that are sub-par. It's just not worth it when you factor in the time it takes to do the work. I'll make sure you get a good saw.


----------



## atvguns (Apr 1, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Here's that 066 we were discussing....it's got a new top cover in route as well.


 The cover on it is three times better than mine:frown:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 1, 2012)

atvguns said:


> The cover on it is three times better than mine:frown:



I just doesn't match the air filter cover. I was gonna sell it and got talked out of it.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 1, 2012)

atvguns said:


> The cover on it is three times better than mine:frown:



But your's has a purdier sticker:hmm3grin2orange: Just wish the saw under it was as good. I'll work on your other cyl when things slow down. I gotta figure out these big Stihls.:help:


----------



## gcdible1 (Apr 1, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> You're welcome. I've been down that road with parts that are sub-par. It's just not worth it when you factor in the time it takes to do the work. I'll make sure you get a good saw.



I know ya will Randy. I've been down that road doing landscaping projects too. Makes me feel a bit better after my buckeyes lost tonight

Nothing like a little cutting therapy to help...:smile2:

My buddy has an old johnsered 475? Small saw, but he cut for 20 years with it and loved it. Needs carb work, etc? Could you make that happen? It would certainly be no rush as he got another saw.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 1, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> But your's has a purdier sticker:hmm3grin2orange: Just wish the saw under it was as good. I'll work on your other cyl when things slow down. I gotta figure out these big Stihls.:help:



They're simple Stumpy. A long intake duration is fine......but a short exhaust is needed for torque.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 1, 2012)

gcdible1 said:


> I know ya will Randy. I've been down that road doing landscaping projects too. Makes me feel a bit better after my buckeyes lost tonight
> 
> Nothing like a little cutting therapy to help...:smile2:
> 
> My buddy has an old johnsered 475? Small saw, but he cut for 20 years with it and loved it. *Needs carb work, etc? Could you make that happen?* It would certainly be no rush as he got another saw.



No problem.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 1, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> They're simple Stumpy. A long intake duration is fine......but a short exhaust is needed for torque.



So I've been told. I tend to overthink things. Guns sent two cyls with his 066. Gonna try some things out on on the other one it that you've suggested. I will say that the saw is still wakeing up, but no where near what it could be. Sorry for side tracking this thread. carry on with the Jred talk


----------



## gcdible1 (Apr 1, 2012)

Newbie question...With you dropping the jug and slicing a bit off the side, will it change the cooling of it?


----------



## fastLeo151 (Apr 1, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I just doesn't match the air filter cover. I was gonna sell it and got talked out of it.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 1, 2012)

gcdible1 said:


> Newbie question...With you dropping the jug and slicing a bit off the side, will it change the cooling of it?



It will have a #### load more compression than it did before so it will run a little hotter. It will be fine though.


----------



## bryanr2 (Apr 1, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Simply amazing! Why didn't it get returned to the seller?



Brad,
New to the game. Saw came up for sale on Craigslist. I met the guy at a predeterminded location halfway between our respective homes. Seemed like a decent fella, drove a nice Volvo etc. Did the drop strart test etc. Saw started on third pull. He came off the orig price quite a bit, so I bought it. I knew before I bought it that I would have Randy go thru it to make sure it was alright b4 I ran it. Then I got the pm of all the trouble with the saw. It's simply a case of 'lack of knowledge' on my part and I have learned quite a lesson from this whole ordeal. I tried to get back in touch with the seller but he has avoided me. Now, I wish I had gone to his house to buy it, that way we could have a face to face discussion. The whole thing brought my CAD to a standstill while I tried to wrap my mind around it. I actually stayed off the site for several days. First bad experience buying something used. Really made me sit down and think how much money I have put into this little hobby. For me the numbers were sickening. I walked into this ignorant and really learned a valuable lesson. I'm thankful for having Randy as my friend, and knowing someone knowledgeable, that I can trust to guide me thru this. I love chainsaws- the sound, the smell, the feel, but I simply don't know how to work on them. For me, I would rather spend the money, with confidence that it is done right, knowing that I can take the saw in the woods and know it is gonna run right- that's where Randy comes in. Going forward, it's new saws for me, or saws purchased from high caliber, recognized members on AS. I always do business with a handshake, I use manners so my children will, & I treat others how I would like to be treated, just like many of you here on AS. It's certainly disconcerting to come across individuals who do not elevate themselves to the same standard. 

So thats the story, I'm ready for the digs and jokes, the "he's a fool, ain't got no business with a saw" statements. I can take it, cause I know in a few days I'm gonna pick up another bad ass saw from Randy's shop with a big ol' sticker on it.... and that to me is "Priceless". GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Mastermind!


----------



## woodgrenade (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey Mastermind what kind of crankcase splitter are you using? Custom jobby?


----------



## parrisw (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice clean work!


----------



## gcdible1 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Well Said...*

My story is somewhat similar, only the seller runs a small saw shop in a little town nearby. He put a new topend and supposedly went thru the saw for me so i wouldnt have problems. I understand theory, just would like the reassurrance of a pro working on it so it lasts. Unfortunately, not all saw shops know what they are doing. The guy made the deal with me, and no i didnt steal it for cheap, but then held me off for months before turning it over to me. He really didnt want to part with it, so he slapped it together cheaply. Thanks to Randy I will have a saw I can trust.


----------



## old 040 (Apr 1, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> It will have a #### load more compression than it did before so it will run a little hotter. It will be fine though.



wanted ask if you've been running cooler heat range sparkplugs in these worked over saws, never see any mention of this, just wondering


----------



## komatsuvarna (Apr 1, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> So I've been told. I tend to overthink things. Guns sent two cyls with his 066. Gonna try some things out on on the other one it that you've suggested. I will say that the saw is still wakeing up, but no where near what it could be. Sorry for side tracking this thread. carry on with the Jred talk



Think about about it this way, when the exhaust port is raised, the effective powerstroke is reduced. A few degrees can make a BIG difference considering a 2 stroke delivers all its power in roughly 85 to 95 degrees of crank rotation.....as compared to a 4 stroke has about a complete stoke to accomplish the same thing. It's weird how some saws like some things, and others like exactly the opposite. I've changed my way of thinking so many times, I'm still not sure whats what.....I know no more now than I did when I started . Just something to think on......

Sorry for the derail, back to the original programming .


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 1, 2012)

woodgrenade said:


> Hey Mastermind what kind of crankcase splitter are you using? Custom jobby?



I have some homemade stuff plus I use heat on most saws. With a fine tip torch I heat the area around the bearing then it comes apart smoothly. It works very well. 



old 040 said:


> wanted ask if you've been running cooler heat range sparkplugs in these worked over saws, never see any mention of this, just wondering



I've always just used the stock plugs.



komatsuvarna said:


> Think about about it this way, when the exhaust port is raised, the effective powerstroke is reduced. A few degrees can make a BIG difference considering a 2 stroke delivers all its power in roughly 85 to 95 degrees of crank rotation.....as compared to a 4 stroke has about a complete stoke to accomplish the same thing. It's weird how some saws like some things, and others like exactly the opposite. I've changed my way of thinking so many times, I'm still not sure whats what.....I know no more now than I did when I started . Just something to think on......
> 
> Sorry for the derail, back to the original programming .



In all honesty I've spent a lot of time going in the wrong direction with my thinking as well. My friend Jeremy (Wigglesworth) and I talk of the phone a bunch (my wife says too much ). In those "brainstorming" sessions we have been able to bounce ideas off each other and I think that has helped us both build stronger engines. Jeremy is the one that get me thinking that a lower exhaust would result in a stronger saw.....at least in large wood.



Now.......back to the J'red.


----------



## ptjeep (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice work Randy, i especially like the bar stud repair. Its too bad the owner will have so much money tide up in the saw but atleast it will be good to go. I often learn the hard way too.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 1, 2012)

ptjeep said:


> Nice work Randy, i especially like the bar stud repair. Its too bad the owner will have so much money tide up in the saw but atleast it will be good to go. I often learn the hard way too.



Steven has been such a good customer I'll cut him a deal on the labor. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## ptjeep (Apr 1, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Steven has been such a good customer I'll cut him a deal on the labor. :msp_thumbup:



Take care of your customer and they will take of you, for years to come!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 1, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Think about about it this way, when the exhaust port is raised, the effective powerstroke is reduced. A few degrees can make a BIG difference considering a 2 stroke delivers all its power in roughly 85 to 95 degrees of crank rotation.....as compared to a 4 stroke has about a complete stoke to accomplish the same thing. It's weird how some saws like some things, and others like exactly the opposite. I've changed my way of thinking so many times, I'm still not sure whats what.....I know no more now than I did when I started . Just something to think on......
> 
> Sorry for the derail, back to the original programming .



I know exactly what yer sayin Durand, but sometimes convinceing myself that less is more is hard to do. I'm with ya on the more I learn the dummer I feel.


----------



## benp (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice thread Randy - 

Cool to watch the progression from fixer upper to ripper.:msp_thumbsup:

A nice change of pace.


----------



## PB (Apr 1, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Meteor pistons are sure fine looking items. Here's a tidbit I've learned.....the 394 OE piston has a wider skirt than a 395 OE piston. The Meteor 395 has better pin placement and is a bit wider than either.



Are you putting a Husky piston in there, or did you mean 2094 vs. 2095?


----------



## mt.stalker (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice job returning an abused horse back to her origional glory Randy 

Maybe the ring ends didn't snag the port because of the sweeds superior tolerances :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## eat a peach (Apr 1, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> Brad,
> New to the game. Saw came up for sale on Craigslist. I met the guy at a predeterminded location halfway between our respective homes. Seemed like a decent fella, drove a nice Volvo etc. Did the drop strart test etc. Saw started on third pull. He came off the orig price quite a bit, so I bought it. I knew before I bought it that I would have Randy go thru it to make sure it was alright b4 I ran it. Then I got the pm of all the trouble with the saw. It's simply a case of 'lack of knowledge' on my part and I have learned quite a lesson from this whole ordeal. I tried to get back in touch with the seller but he has avoided me. Now, I wish I had gone to his house to buy it, that way we could have a face to face discussion. The whole thing brought my CAD to a standstill while I tried to wrap my mind around it. I actually stayed off the site for several days. First bad experience buying something used. Really made me sit down and think how much money I have put into this little hobby. For me the numbers were sickening. I walked into this ignorant and really learned a valuable lesson. I'm thankful for having Randy as my friend, and knowing someone knowledgeable, that I can trust to guide me thru this. I love chainsaws- the sound, the smell, the feel, but I simply don't know how to work on them. For me, I would rather spend the money, with confidence that it is done right, knowing that I can take the saw in the woods and know it is gonna run right- that's where Randy comes in. Going forward, it's new saws for me, or saws purchased from high caliber, recognized members on AS. I always do business with a handshake, I use manners so my children will, & I treat others how I would like to be treated, just like many of you here on AS. It's certainly disconcerting to come across individuals who do not elevate themselves to the same standard.
> 
> So thats the story, I'm ready for the digs and jokes, the "he's a fool, ain't got no business with a saw" statements. I can take it, cause I know in a few days I'm gonna pick up another bad ass saw from Randy's shop with a big ol' sticker on it.... and that to me is "Priceless". GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Mastermind!


 For what it's worth here is my take on your deal. You seem alot like myself and I would guess several others on here. We don't claim to know it all and I would venture anyone who does may be the fool. I decided a long time ago that bad and unscrupulous people were not gonna affect me as far as how I viewed the world. I may be wrong but my children don't need to be afraid,wary maybe but not scared to deal with other people.I know I have been burned and probably will be again but one thing AS has done is re-enforce my faith in mankind and tell me there are a lot of good honest caring people in this world. Sorry I will get off my soapbox now.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bryanr2 (Apr 1, 2012)

eat a peach said:


> For what it's worth here is my take on your deal. You seem alot like myself and I would guess several others on here. We don't claim to know it all and I would venture anyone who does may be the fool. I decided a long time ago that bad and unscrupulous people were not gonna affect me as far as how I viewed the world. I may be wrong but my children don't need to be afraid,wary maybe but not scared to deal with other people.I know I have been burned and probably will be again but one thing AS has done is re-enforce my faith in mankind and tell me there are a lot of good honest caring people in this world. Sorry I will get off my soapbox now.:hmm3grin2orange:




Well said.....
The commmunity feel of AS along with our shared commonality (the love of saws) surely is very inviting. I appreciate the atmosphere here on this forum and truly value the friendships I have made.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 1, 2012)

PB said:


> Are you putting a Husky piston in there, or did you mean 2094 vs. 2095?




Good question and I'm glad you brought it up. I was referring to Husky pistons. The only shared component in the top end is the piston kit. The 395 Husky and the 2095 share the same piston. The 394 has different ring pin placement that limits upper transfer width.

I was checking compression and about hurt myself on this beast. I'll have to run it to get the assembly oil out of it to get a solid measurement on compression. I may end up having to lower it a bit.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 1, 2012)

gcdible1 said:


> I know ya will Randy. I've been down that road doing landscaping projects too. Makes me feel a bit better after my buckeyes lost tonight
> 
> Nothing like a little cutting therapy to help...:smile2:
> 
> My buddy has an old johnsered 475? Small saw, but he cut for 20 years with it and loved it. Needs carb work, etc? Could you make that happen? It would certainly be no rush as he got another saw.



 The 475 is a Poulan Pro version of the Jonsered 2077, that is a Jonsered version of the Partner P7700 - and it was made at the Husqvarna factory, to complete the confusion.....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## PB (Apr 1, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Good question and I'm glad you brought it up. I was referring to Husky pistons. The only shared component in the top end is the piston kit. The 395 Husky and the 2095 share the same piston. The 394 has different ring pin placement that limits upper transfer width.
> 
> I was checking compression and about hurt myself on this beast. I'll have to run it to get the assembly oil out of it to get a solid measurement on compression. I may end up having to lower it a bit.



Are you sure you don't have that backwards? The 394 and 2095 share the same part numbers for the piston, but the 395 is different.


----------



## gcdible1 (Apr 1, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> The 475 is a Poulan Pro version of the Jonsered 2077, that is a Jonsered version of the Partner P7700 - and it was made at the Husqvarna factory, to complete the confusion.....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Thx Troll, all I can say is wow. He loved the saw for 20 years, but local guys all said carb parts were too hard to find to mess with it. Thats the problem to fix or not to fix... He ended up getting a new ms310 with a case a hat etc at the dealership for 399 bucks last year. I think he still needs to get the johnsered going for a backup or small saw. I guess that depends on what it costs to fix, etc. Im gonna chat with him.


----------



## timmcat (Apr 1, 2012)

gcdible1 said:


> Thx Troll, all I can say is wow. He loved the saw for 20 years, but local guys all said carb parts were too hard to find to mess with it. Thats the problem to fix or not to fix... He ended up getting a new ms310 with a case a hat etc at the dealership for 399 bucks last year. I think he still needs to get the johnsered going for a backup or small saw. I guess that depends on what it costs to fix, etc. Im gonna chat with him.




The 2077 is by no stretch a small saw, I'd double check on what saw he actually has. A 2077 if thats what it actually is, is not the saw to have for a back up, that would be more appropriate for the 310:msp_biggrin:


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 1, 2012)

gcdible1 said:


> Thx Troll, all I can say is wow. He loved the saw for 20 years, but local guys all said carb parts were too hard to find to mess with it. Thats the problem to fix or not to fix... He ended up getting a new ms310 with a case a hat etc at the dealership for 399 bucks last year. I think he still needs to get the johnsered going for a backup or small saw. I guess that depends on what it costs to fix, etc. Im gonna chat with him.



I get a feeling that we are not "speaking" about the same saw - but there never was a Jonsered 475.

There was a 455 though - totally different story......


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 1, 2012)

PB said:


> Are you sure you don't have that backwards? The 394 and 2095 share the same part numbers for the piston, but the 395 is different.



I could very well have it backward. I've not checked IPLs just going my what I was told when I ordered parts and by the piston I removed from the saw.......which was most likely not the OE part.


----------



## the westspartan (Apr 1, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## booger1286 (Apr 1, 2012)

I think i have better success by always leaving exhaust height where it is and just widening it. 
Raising transfers on a taper to keep velocity and only lowering and blending intake without much widening.
After lowering cylinder. 


Just seems like raising exhaust only helps kill my torque in the wood. 

Seems like widening exhaust and raising transfers helps with rpm.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Apr 1, 2012)

mt.stalker said:


> Nice job returning an abused horse back to her origional glory Randy
> 
> Maybe the ring ends didn't snag the port because of the sweeds superior tolerances :hmm3grin2orange:



I'd call it devine intervention. 

I bet ole Randy was like WTF? When he pulled the muffler and seen those ring ends there. Thats just insane crazy stuff.


----------



## barneyrb (Apr 1, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I get a feeling that we are not "speaking" about the same saw - but there never was a Jonsered 475.
> 
> There was a 455 though - totally different story......



I've got both, a PP475 and a PP455. Yes they are totally different saws but they are both very good saws. These two won't take a back seat to any pro saw of the same size.

Sorry MasterMoobs, carry on with another great build.


----------



## mt.stalker (Apr 1, 2012)

the westspartan said:


> opcorn:



Don't be hogging all that popcorn , pass that bowl over here :hmm3grin2orange:


opcorn:


----------



## cbfarmall (Apr 1, 2012)

Something to strive for and drool over. Got the wrap, spikes, and decal for the 2095 a couple weeks ago. 

Your poor 2095 deserves to be rescued. 

Chris B.


----------



## Justsaws (Apr 1, 2012)

1 gasket
1 heat isolator

When you go back in to reduce the compression put the heat isolator back in place or get some thinner material and cut one. Usually the piston would bang the cylinder with both removed but be workable with the isolator sealed up. Gas boiling machines if it gets hot out.

As far as condition goes most that I see look like that. I typically try to get a couple before doing a rebuild on one. They were an easy saw to knock parts of the case off of. 

Hmmmm, 2095s always a good project.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 1, 2012)

booger1286 said:


> I think i have better success by always leaving exhaust height where it is and just widening it.
> Raising transfers on a taper to keep velocity and only lowering and blending intake without much widening.
> After lowering cylinder.
> 
> ...



It's a shot in the dark if you aren't degreeing you saws before altering the port heights though.



Anthony_Va. said:


> I'd call it devine intervention.
> 
> I bet ole Randy was like WTF? When he pulled the muffler and seen those ring ends there. Thats just insane crazy stuff.



Yep that's exactly what I said.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 1, 2012)

The saw is running and very well. Here's a few more pics.

I gave it a new impulse line, fuel line, and filter while I was at it.
















Had to do a little rewiring.






The coil mounting bolt hole was stripped.






Tapped oversize to 5mm.






And back together.











This saw had the squish cut and a woods port while I had it apart...........but this thread was about a rebuild.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 1, 2012)

Very nice, Randy, very nice. It's hard to understand how someone can butcher a nice piece of equipment up so badly. But it's also refreshing to see it made right


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 1, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Very nice, Randy, very nice. It's hard to understand how someone can butcher a nice piece of equipment up so badly. But it's also refreshing to see it made right



Thanks Brad. It's not nearly as nice as one of the restorations I've seen you do put at least it's ready for work again.

The port work turned out good on it, with a short exhaust duration. It should be a torque monster.


----------



## roger m (Apr 1, 2012)

i always enjoy seeing your builds Randy,thank you for posting them:msp_thumbup:


----------



## gcdible1 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Duh!*



SawTroll said:


> The 475 is a Poulan Pro version of the Jonsered 2077, that is a Jonsered version of the Partner P7700 - and it was made at the Husqvarna factory, to complete the confusion.....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Sorry it was a Johnsered 450 I was referring to.:msp_confused:


----------



## booger1286 (Apr 1, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> It's a shot in the dark if you aren't degreeing you saws before altering the port heights though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep that's exactly what I said.



I think changing port timing is still a shot in the dark without knowing crankcase pressures and volumes. Dont you? Even though you know we can go so far with good improvements. 

Just thinkin out loud again. 
Looks like this one was alot of work, it has turned out awesome though. I like these jonsereds.


----------



## benp (Apr 1, 2012)

Very nice Randy!!!

I tell you what...Jonsered has some che sweet felling dawgs. With the nifty holes cut in them like that...:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 1, 2012)

booger1286 said:


> I think changing port timing is still a shot in the dark without knowing crankcase pressures and volumes. Dont you? Even though you know we can go so far with good improvements.
> 
> Just thinkin out loud again.
> Looks like this one was alot of work, it has turned out awesome though. I like these jonsereds.



Yeah it was a lot of work but bringing back from the edge of death is worth it. :cool2:


----------



## cowroy (Apr 1, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 1, 2012)

cowroy said:


> opcorn:



Yeah I know............a video will be posted ASAP.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 1, 2012)

So, will this saw kick some 066 butt?


----------



## Rounder (Apr 1, 2012)

Some goobers are so far into it on other things that they'll do whatever it takes to keep the poor bastard running for another day's wages. I've seen it way too often. Works for a while, but then some poor goober (such as yourself) ends up with a nightmare on their bench that's been run into the dirt.

End result looks real good - Sam


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Apr 1, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> So, will this saw kick some 066 butt?



A Jonsered stronger than a Stihl! :jester:

MM....Nice build! Good for you to see a 'diamond in the rough'!

Is this your first saw to see a piston in backwards?!


----------



## gcdible1 (Apr 1, 2012)

Mastermind...Is this your first saw to see a piston in backwards?![/QUOTE]


----------



## cowroy (Apr 1, 2012)

If I'm ever eatin popcorn, I am just subbin in man. I assure you I am the most patient person on this forum.


----------



## logging22 (Apr 1, 2012)

Rounder said:


> Some goobers are so far into it on other things that they'll do whatever it takes to keep the poor bastard running for another day's wages. I've seen it way too often. Works for a while, but then some poor goober (such as yourself) ends up with a nightmare on their bench that's been run into the dirt.
> 
> End result looks real good - Sam



Did you just call Mastermind a goober? Awesome.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 1, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> So, will this saw kick some 066 butt?



The 395 I built awhile back sure would. This saw is a bit different in several areas, but should be a good runner though.



Rounder said:


> Some goobers are so far into it on other things that they'll do whatever it takes to keep the poor bastard running for another day's wages. I've seen it way too often. Works for a while, but then some poor goober (such as yourself) ends up with a nightmare on their bench that's been run into the dirt.
> 
> End result looks real good - Sam



Great post. I've worn out a bunch of nail guns when I was framing homes. Kept several for parts and ran them and compressors to death. I feel for anyone that ended up with those tools after I was finished with them. 



manyhobies said:


> A Jonsered stronger than a Stihl! :jester:
> 
> MM....Nice build! Good for you to see a 'diamond in the rough'!
> 
> Is this your first saw to see a piston in backwards?!



I install the piston backward on a few models that I port........the rings end ain't in the ports though.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 1, 2012)

logging22 said:


> Did you just call Mastermind a goober? Awesome.



Fits me to a tee. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## bryanr2 (Apr 2, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> The 395 I built awhile back sure would. This saw is a bit different in several areas, but should be a good runner though.
> 
> Could you expound on this model saw as compared to the 395 for the thread?


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 2, 2012)

gcdible1 said:


> Sorry it was a Johnsered 450 I was referring to.:msp_confused:



Totally different saw and story - not really interesting.

...and I understand the comment about being a small saw then.......:msp_sleep:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> The 395 I built awhile back sure would. This saw is a bit different in several areas, but should be a good runner though.





bryanr2 said:


> Could you expound on this model saw as compared to the 395 for the thread?



Sure Steven. The 395 has quad transfer ports and a different carb. The 2095 has transfer ports like a 394 (single and very Stihl like). The intake boot and the shape of the intake tract is a little different as well.

It should be a great running saw though. I've built both 394s and 395s that will put a serious hurt on an 066. This saw just seems like a 394 and 395 missed together and seasoned.


----------



## Chris J. (Apr 2, 2012)

At some time in the future I need to send my Jonsered 2095 to Mastermind/Randy to be 'gooberized.' I don't think (wtfdik?) mine would need as many repairs before receiving the treatment.

As usual, nice work, Randy!


----------



## bryanr2 (Apr 2, 2012)

Is this your first saw to see a piston in backwards?![/QUOTE]


Look up thread Mastermind meets Dolmar 120si. Very first post while introducing us to the saw Randy said that the saw was getting it's piston installed backwards.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Apr 2, 2012)

I just want to know, how the heck did the saw I repaired end up in TN, yet alone Randy's shop???


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I just want to know, how the heck did the saw I repaired end up in TN, yet alone Randy's shop???



That has happened Jasha. But not with this saw.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Apr 2, 2012)

I really liked this post because it demonstrated a variety of repairs done on a professional level. This was not just about porting but repairs that anyone of us might come across in this hobby. The other thing I like was when completed this saw is as good as new if not better, even though the outside might have a few scrapes and scratches.
Great post and great work, I enjoyed reading it.


----------



## MacLaren (Apr 2, 2012)

Great job as always Randy. Can we see it cut some wood? That would be a real treat. Thnx.


----------



## gcdible1 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Randy's going to have to start charging for videos-*

Everybody wants to see them, there's your extra money to buy more new saws. LOL:hmm3grin2orange:

That's the great thing about AS. It isnt totally commercialized like the rest of the world...yet.

Its a real breath of fresh air - that there are still good people out there sharing what they know with others.

Have a great week, AS people!

And yeah, I wanna see that thing cut some wood!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 2, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> The 395 I built awhile back sure would. This saw is a bit different in several areas, but should be a good runner though. ......



Yep, quite different, even though they were both made at the same factory.....:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## bryanr2 (Apr 2, 2012)

Couple questions... what did the compression end up at? And is the coil on that bad boy limited or unlimited.

SB


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> Couple questions... what did the compression end up at? And is the coil on that bad boy limited or unlimited.
> 
> SB



If not checked it yet Steven. I've been gone with my daughter to trade in her car. She's 30 years old but is still Daddy's little girl when it comes to things like that. 

I've made a couple of cuts with it but I've not made a video yet. It is a strong runner.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 2, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> If not checked it yet Steven. I've been gone with my daughter to trade in her car. She's 30 years old but is still Daddy's little girl when it comes to things like that.
> 
> I've made a couple of cuts with it but I've not made a video yet. It is a strong runner.



Dang 30 years old?? You are old. :msp_w00t:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Dang 30 years old?? You are old. :msp_w00t:



Watch yer mouth youngin!!!! :msp_angry:


----------



## bryanr2 (Apr 2, 2012)

I know what ya mean about Daddy's girls... I have two precious girls myself.


So excited about the 2095. Think I caught the fever again! I've decided I want to do the Makita 6401 and Stihl FS250R weedeater next. There's a lot of buzz going on about trimmers and several have commented on their interest of seeing one done. Gonna bring both when I visit ya.


----------



## unatool (Apr 2, 2012)

View attachment 231998
I have my 3 daughters and wife at the beach in California. More sunshine here than Seattle!

Dreaming of that 440/460top under Randy's bench!
View attachment 231993


----------



## bryanr2 (Apr 2, 2012)

unatool said:


> View attachment 231998
> I have my 3 daughters and wife at the beach in California. More sunshine here than Seattle!
> 
> Dreaming of that 440/460top under Randy's bench!
> View attachment 231993



I just returned from the beach last week. Took the wife, kids, and in-laws. Kids had never seen the beach before- I have memories to last a lifetime now. Kari is a stay at home mom and she gets to see all the "firsts". I am thankful for the memory. Kari's Dad has stage 4 gleo-plastoma brain cancer and is nearing his lifes course so it was important for her to have that time with her parents and make the memory with the kids. Hope you enjoy the beach.

steven


----------



## mt.stalker (Apr 2, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> If not checked it yet Steven. I've been gone with my daughter to trade in her car. She's 30 years old but is still Daddy's little girl when it comes to things like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2012)

It looks as though this thread has turned into the Daddy's little girl thread. 

Millie (my daughter) ended up with a 2005 Chrysler Town & Country. I just hope it out lasts the payments.


----------



## bryanr2 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ya know from the moment I found out Kari was pregnant with my oldest girl Ryleigh, I never climbed on my motorcycle again. Had it detailed and Stored it in my bike trailer and occasionally started it to keep the battery up. Took me a year to sell it for what I wanted. Every spring I get the itch to buy another bike, but as soon as I justify it, I picture them girls and convince myself the risk just isnt worth it. I would like to get a van for Kari, but I've about got her Yukon paid for and not interested in starting over with more payments until I have to.


----------



## MacLaren (Apr 2, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> It looks as though this thread has turned into the Daddy's little girl thread.
> 
> Millie (my daughter) ended up with a 2005 Chrysler Town & Country. I just hope it out lasts the payments.



Yeah, those are really nice Randy. My sister drove one for a long time.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2012)

Chainsaw.


We gotta get back on topic or we may be evicted. 

Paul is your 562 still stock?


----------



## MacLaren (Apr 2, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Chainsaw.
> 
> 
> We gotta get back on topic or we may be evicted.
> ...



Yes. Bone stock.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Yes. Bone stock.



How can you stand it?


----------



## Bowtie (Apr 2, 2012)

Ya ya ya, I love my daughter too. Lets see that 2095 destroy some innocent wood!!!



( Just kidding about the daughter part ) I love my Samantha!


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2012)

Bowtie said:


> Ya ya ya, I love my daughter too. Lets see that 2095 destroy some innocent wood!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ( Just kidding about the daughter part ) I love my Samantha!



I need to bum Terry out of a good chunk........but I can still lay it into that big pine round in the field.


----------



## MacLaren (Apr 2, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> How can you stand it?



LOL, I know right?


----------



## bryanr2 (Apr 2, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> Couple questions... what did the compression end up at? And is the coil on that bad boy limited or unlimited.
> 
> SB




Well Randy, to get back on topic............ how bout these two questions? And a video would get me thru to the weekend. I hardly wanted to go to work today bc of that missing piece of Mastermind's work.


----------



## DSS (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> Well Randy, to get back on topic............ how bout these two questions? And a video would get me thru to the weekend. I hardly wanted to go to work today bc of that missing piece of Mastermind's work.




I thought I answered that..... I've not checked compression yet. It had oil in the bore from assembly and was too hard to pull over when I tried. I'll get that reading in the morning though.

The coil is unlimited.......



DSS said:


>



#### you Chris. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## bryanr2 (Apr 2, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I thought I answered that..... I've not checked compression yet. It had oil in the bore from assembly and was too hard to pull over when I tried. I'll get that reading in the morning though.
> 
> The coil is unlimited.......
> 
> ...



Yes Sir, you did answer the compression question but not the coil question. Hey on the upside fellas..... at least the guy who sold me the saw was honest and correct about it having a unlimited coil. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## DSS (Apr 2, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> #### you Chris. :msp_biggrin:



I been sittin here for two days brody. I'm getting blisters on my ass waiting.:msp_sad:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2012)

DSS said:


> I been sittin here for two days brody. I'm getting blisters on my ass waiting.:msp_sad:



Rest on the udder..........:msp_wink:


----------



## bryanr2 (Apr 2, 2012)

Well for what it is worth, I have thoroughly enjoyed this thread theming the rescue of a saw near death and the repairs needed to take it beyond (with the woods port) it's original glory. It was a nice repreave from the port threads. (Nothing wrong with port threads) but there were some really neat aspects to this saw's repair that you got to share with the fellas. I especially liked the bar stud repair. I think we all can learn a little from this one. I salute you Sir! The 2 I'm bringing ya have nothing wrong with them, I just want more from them. I kinda know what to expect for the 6401 since I read those threads, but on the Stihl fs250 trimmer... what is the approach in porting something like that?


----------



## barneyrb (Apr 3, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Rest on the udder..........:msp_wink:



Steer's ain't got udders.......jus' saying.


----------



## DSS (Apr 3, 2012)

Steers?? WTF??


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 3, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> Well for what it is worth, I have thoroughly enjoyed this thread theming the rescue of a saw near death and the repairs needed to take it beyond (with the woods port) it's original glory. It was a nice repreave from the port threads. (Nothing wrong with port threads) but there were some really neat aspects to this saw's repair that you got to share with the fellas. I especially liked the bar stud repair. I think we all can learn a little from this one. I salute you Sir! The 2 I'm bringing ya have nothing wrong with them, I just want more from them. I kinda know what to expect for the 6401 since I read those threads, but on the Stihl fs250 trimmer... *what is the approach in porting something like that*?



More rpm in the "cut" will be my goal.  



barneyrb said:


> Steer's ain't got udders.......jus' saying.



That one has four smooth teats. Steers can't say that. :msp_unsure:


----------



## bryanr2 (Apr 4, 2012)

Is there a video yet. Anticipation is killing me. I've never ran the saw except for when I started it at purchase.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 4, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> Is there a video yet. Anticipation is killing me. I've never ran the saw except for when I started it at purchase.



No I didn't get time yesterday Steven. 

I spent most of the day rebuilding RT angle handpieces. I lost a day because of those damn things. I just got off the phone with CC Specialty, there's a 182AMC on it's way....but it won't be here until Saturday.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 4, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> Is there a video yet. Anticipation is killing me. I've never ran the saw except for when I started it at purchase.



There is a video. It's uploading now. I've had a heck of a couple of days.......sorta like my friend Terry was having a few weeks ago. 

Everything I've touched has broke. 

I went to Cookeville today and bought another MS261......those saws are the hottest selling saws I do. I also dropped 330.00 dollars on a CC specialty RT angle tool to replace the three dental drills I've wasted. 

Stay Tuned!!!!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 4, 2012)

I do apologize for only having it in this small wood. It is hard as a woodpeckers beak though.  

[video=youtube;FlCRee5inMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlCRee5inMA[/video]


----------



## gcdible1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey Randy, where's the bandana? I was told if you port one it will make your saws win buildoffs.


----------



## bryanr2 (Apr 4, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I do apologize for only having it in this small wood. It is hard as a woodpeckers beak though.
> 
> [video=youtube;FlCRee5inMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlCRee5inMA[/video]




OH SNAP!


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 4, 2012)

gcdible1 said:


> Hey Randy, where's the bandana? I was told if you port one it will make your saws win buildoffs.



I forgot my hat and it was raining at the build off. I normally only wear a bandana when it's hot as hell. 

I cut the squish band on your 066 tonight after we talked. 



bryanr2 said:


> OH SNAP!



That's it? That's all you have to say?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks good . What size rim was on that?? You need a 9 or ten for them short bars.


----------



## gcdible1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Sweet, after the time i have had with my mower issue  and the mess with this saw i bought, well I would be lying if I said I wasnt antsy to have it. A little wood cutting therapy is always nice.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 4, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Looks good . What size rim was on that?? You need a 9 or ten for them short bars.



That was a 7.


----------



## gcdible1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Looks good . What size rim was on that?? You need a 9 or ten for them short bars.



Does a larger pin sprocket amplify the poor oiling issues of the 066?


----------



## bryanr2 (Apr 4, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> There is a video. It's uploading now. I've had a heck of a couple of days.......sorta like my friend Terry was having a few weeks ago.
> 
> Everything I've touched has broke.
> 
> I know what ya mean, today was hauling a new 10x20 storage building to a customer's house in knoxville. Turned on their road and was within 20 mailboxs of their house. I was coming into the curve with the wideload and was crawling trying to get under a low line that ran diag across the road. This crackhead came flying around the curve and slid into the front of my truck. Dented my bumper on my Dodge 3500 and busted my front driver headlight. (The tow hooks on the front of the truck stopped him from doing any real damage.) His little Ford Ranger was not so lucky. I got out and said I was calling the Police as I walked behind his truck to get the plate number. His truck was pouring oil all over the pavement. While I was taking pics of the plate, he jumps in the truck and slams it in reverse and takes off. Police came and did an incident report. I got three neighbors names, addresses, and phone numbers that came to the scene cause they heard the impact. They all stated for the report that the guy was flying down the road. Anyways went on to my del up the road and couldnt turn the wheel to jack-knife into the driveway bc of the bumper. Hooked a chain to the bumper and around a nearby tree and pulled it out so i could steer. Delivered the barn and then the customer told me that they have seen that truck at the next door neighbors house on regular occasion (crack house). I went on with my day and passed the cop who was still driving up and down the roads looking for the truck. I dont know where that boy drove off to, but the way that truck sounded, and the oil on the road, he couldnt have gotten far.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 4, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> That was a 7.



And an 18" bar......the saw is so big the bar looks real short.


----------



## bryanr2 (Apr 4, 2012)

That's it? That's all you have to say? [/QUOTE]

Har Har. I was trying to get the first post in after the vid and that was the first thing that came to my mind. And my post still got beat.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 4, 2012)

gcdible1 said:


> Does a larger pin sprocket amplify the poor oiling issues of the 066?



I've not really had any oiling issue with an 066....even with a 32" bar. The MS460 is a different story though.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 5, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> Mastermind said:
> 
> 
> > There is a video. It's uploading now. I've had a heck of a couple of days.......sorta like my friend Terry was having a few weeks ago.
> ...


----------



## gcdible1 (Apr 5, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> Mastermind said:
> 
> 
> > There is a video. It's uploading now. I've had a heck of a couple of days.......sorta like my friend Terry was having a few weeks ago.
> ...


----------



## bryanr2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> bryanr2 said:
> 
> 
> > Crackheads are why insurance is so damn high.
> ...


----------



## bryanr2 (Apr 5, 2012)

That saw is a beast. I've been saving a monster maple trunk for that sucker. The 28'' bar will have a mouthful. Can't wait.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 5, 2012)

gcdible1 said:


> WOW. Sounds like my luck is rubbing off on the both of you guys. Atleast your saw looks like a runner.



I'll get it in some larger wood. Then we will see if it has the goods. 



bryanr2 said:


> Yeah but if I turn it in to insurance and they pay now, l'll pay later. Better off buying the light and running with the bumper.



True.


----------



## bryanr2 (Apr 5, 2012)

UPDATED my SIG.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 5, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> That saw is a beast. I've been saving a monster maple trunk for that sucker. The 28'' bar will have a mouthful. Can't wait.



Look at you. 334 posts. 

Old timer.


----------



## gcdible1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I've not really had any oiling issue with an 066....even with a 32" bar. The MS460 is a different story though.


 Most of the wood I cut is fencerow wood with plenty o dust throughout it, or from a woods surrounded by farmground. It didnt seem to keep a lot of oil on the 36" and looks dry. But honestly I havent even got to run a full tank thru it since I saw all the dust inside the filter and baffle. Its kinda sad since I made the deal on this saw in November. With my luck crying doesnt help, you just have to laugh a little.


----------



## bryanr2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Old timer. [/QUOTE]


I do turn 30 this month. :taped:


----------



## gcdible1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Speaking of stickers...I like the new logo. Looks pretty cool. I am going to try and find a prettier a/f cover for mine to go on, or atleast do the sand/clearcoat over the sticker. Then I can say i have a Genuine MM unit.:wink2:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 5, 2012)

gcdible1 said:


> Most of the wood I cut is fencerow wood with plenty o dust throughout it, or from a woods surrounded by farmground. It didnt seem to keep a lot of oil on the 36" and looks dry. But honestly I havent even got to run a full tank thru it since I saw all the dust inside the filter and baffle. Its kinda sad since I made the deal on this saw in November. With my luck crying doesnt help, you just have to laugh a little.



It has to get better. 



bryanr2 said:


> I do turn 30 this month. :taped:



Damn.........now I feel old. 

I'm going to bed.


----------



## gcdible1 (Apr 5, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> Old timer.




I do turn 30 this month. :taped:[/QUOTE]

My son was born on my 30th birthday, although very strongheaded, was the best present ever. We turn 34 and 4 this Easter Sunday.


----------



## bryanr2 (Apr 5, 2012)

gcdible1 said:


> Speaking of stickers...I like the new logo. Looks pretty cool. I am going to try and find a prettier a/f cover for mine to go on, or atleast do the sand/clearcoat over the sticker. Then I can say i have a Genuine MM unit.:wink2:




There's something to them stickers man. It's like Tatoo Ink- it's addictive. Ya get one and then you wind up with nine (tatoos that is)


----------



## bryanr2 (Apr 5, 2012)

speaking of stickers- I want mine on the foot plate/ hand guard area. Peace out folks!


----------



## deye223 (Apr 5, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I also dropped 330.00 dollars on a CC specialty RT angle tool to replace the three dental drills I've wasted.
> 
> Stay Tuned!!!!!!!



picys please when ya got time


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 5, 2012)

deye223 said:


> picys please when ya got time



It's not here yet.........

I'm cutting squish bands on every saw I have here to port while I wait......


----------



## wendell (Apr 5, 2012)

Don't get your parts mixed up!


----------



## young (Apr 5, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> ..... I also dropped 330.00 dollars on a CC specialty RT angle tool to replace the three dental drills I've wasted.
> 
> Stay Tuned!!!!!!!



takes money to make money. nice tools pay for themselves real fast. =)


----------



## bryanr2 (Apr 5, 2012)

For the record.....

how would you say this saw stacks up against 394's- 395's you've built?

do we have a compression reading?

whats it tuned to?


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 6, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> For the record.....
> 
> how would you say this saw stacks up against 394's- 395's you've built?
> 
> ...



Well......190psi........fast.......


----------



## gcdible1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Well......190psi........fast.......



Short, sweet, and 2 the point! I like that... :yoyo: HAHA


----------



## barneyrb (Apr 6, 2012)

On your new rt angle CC Specialties tool DO NOT OVERTIGHTEN THE COLLET, a new one is $30, ask me how I know...........


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 6, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> On your new rt angle CC Specialties tool DO NOT OVERTIGHTEN THE COLLET, a new one is $30, ask me how I know...........



Thanks for the heads up. What happened to the collet? Did the corners round off trying to loosen it?


----------



## barneyrb (Apr 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Thanks for the heads up. What happened to the collet? Did the corners round off trying to loosen it?



SOB broke into 2 pieces....


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 6, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> SOB broke into 2 pieces....



Seems like they would warranty that. 

Bastards....... :msp_tongue:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 7, 2012)

Well Steven just left here with his saw. He was grinning when he drove off so I reckon that means he's happy. 

He left a Craftsman to tune up and dropped off a Dolkita 6401 and a *Stihl weedeater* to mod..........  

I'll post a thread on the Dolkita since I'll be doing a top end swap and a woods port on it.


----------



## DSS (Apr 7, 2012)

Weekwacker must be a biotch to port. I should do mine. I'd only be out about three bucks if I #### it up.


----------



## bryanr2 (Apr 7, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Well Steven just left here with his saw. He was grinning when he drove off so I reckon that means he's happy.
> 
> He left a Craftsman to tune up and dropped off a Dolkita 6401 and a *Stihl weedeater* to mod..........
> 
> I'll post a thread on the Dolkita since I'll be doing a top end swap and a woods port on it.



Of course I'm happy with the saw. I sped all the way home and RAN to the wood pile. BAD ASS! The grin you mentioned was bc of my visit. I always look forward to the visit. I would count a man lucky if he gathers a few friends into his circle over the course of his life. I just feel priviledged to have you as a friend and know you as a person. You're a class act of the highest caliber and I have the deepest respect for you as a person. It was good see'n you and your's again.

Regards,
Steven


----------



## bryanr2 (Apr 7, 2012)

The weedeater is a Stihl FS 250R for the record.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 7, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> Of course I'm happy with the saw. I sped all the way home and RAN to the wood pile. BAD ASS! The grin you mentioned was bc of my visit. I always look forward to the visit. I would count a man lucky if he gathers a few friends into his circle over the course of his life. I just feel priviledged to have you as a friend and know you as a person. You're a class act of the highest caliber and I have the deepest respect for you as a person. It was good see'n you and your's again.
> 
> Regards,
> Steven



I'm blushing here...... :redface:


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 7, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'm blushing here...... :redface:



The shoe fits, so wear it


----------



## DSS (Apr 7, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> Of course I'm happy with the saw. I sped all the way home and RAN to the wood pile. BAD ASS! The grin you mentioned was bc of my visit. I always look forward to the visit. I would count a man lucky if he gathers a few friends into his circle over the course of his life.* I just feel priviledged to have you as a friend and know you as a person. You're a class act of the highest caliber and I have the deepest respect for you as a person.* It was good see'n you and your's again.
> 
> Regards,
> Steven



I agree.


----------



## DSS (Apr 7, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'm blushing here...... :redface:



Oh snap. Get over yourself.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 7, 2012)

DSS said:


> Oh snap. Get over yourself.:msp_rolleyes:



Yeah, there's no need to get mushy. We're grown men running chainsaws...


----------



## DSS (Apr 7, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Yeah, there's no need to get mushy. We're grown men running chainsaws...



Allegedly.


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 7, 2012)

I don't know if I'd get too crazy modifying the weedeater/brush cutter. The drive shaft and gear box are the 
weak points in those, not the motor.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 7, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> I don't know if I'd get too crazy modifying the weedeater/brush cutter. The drive shaft and gear box are the
> weak points in those, not the motor.



Exactly what I was thinking JJ.


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 7, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Exactly what I was thinking JJ.



The last dealership I worked at had a whole pile of FS motors that were still good (40 or so,) meanwhile the drive shafts and gear boxes had all gone to the 
scrap yard.

The best thing (in my opinion) to do for those is to lighten the piston just a bit, give it a little more intake and exhaust area, and that's it. 

The only real issue the motors have on modern Stihl and Husky brush cutters is the cooling.


----------



## rburg (Apr 7, 2012)

When you get the weedeater ported you can take it out by your test logs and cut all the weeds down for tree monkey so he won't be offended becuase deep down I believe he is a sensitive soul who is only interestd in whats best for you and Stumpy.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 7, 2012)

rburg said:


> When you get the weedeater ported you can take it out by your test logs and cut all the weeds down for tree monkey so he won't be offended becuase deep down I believe he is a sensitive soul who is only interestd in whats best for you and Stumpy.



LMAO 

That test log was in the edge of a field.........not on my land. My "yard" is mostly dirt and wood chips.


----------



## wendell (Apr 7, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> Of course I'm happy with the saw. I sped all the way home and RAN to the wood pile. BAD ASS! The grin you mentioned was bc of my visit. I always look forward to the visit. I would count a man lucky if he gathers a few friends into his circle over the course of his life. I just feel priviledged to have you as a friend and know you as a person. You're a class act of the highest caliber and I have the deepest respect for you as a person. It was good see'n you and your's again.
> 
> Regards,
> Steven



So, what yer saying is you can't quit him?






:msp_scared:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 7, 2012)

wendell said:


> So, what yer saying is you can't quit him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And neither can you big guy. :msp_smile:


----------



## Walt41 (Apr 7, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> I don't know if I'd get too crazy modifying the weedeater/brush cutter. The drive shaft and gear box are the
> weak points in those, not the motor.



The Echo ones have plastic guides in the tube that can be a weak point too but they can be trimmed away and reinforced with aluminum, as far as the gear boxes...they are just weak, on the hedge trimmer attachments I have just been replacing them with the heads from the Stihl Kombi units, they are better suited to handling increased torque. Shafts from the older Echo straight shaft units are strong to use with upgraded heads.


----------



## bryanr2 (Apr 7, 2012)

wendell said:


> So, what yer saying is you can't quit him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look at my sig... it's pure Mastermind.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Dang 30 years old?? You are old. :msp_w00t:




Dang stumpy,,, Randy's right!!!!! you sure know how to rub us senior citizens tha wrong way,,,:bang:

I have a daughter that is 37,,,, so what ya gonna say about that???:hmm3grin2orange:



barneyrb said:


> On your new rt angle CC Specialties tool DO NOT OVERTIGHTEN THE COLLET, a new one is $30, ask me how I know...........



Yeah I ham-fistedly broke one going the wrong way myself,,,,, :bang: and yes they are $30.00

Happy Easter everyone!!! 

Chad,,, I was just puttin yer chain on backwards while you were'nt lookin!!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 8, 2012)

Wasn't this meant to be about the 2095? :alien2::msp_confused:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 8, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Wasn't this meant to be about the 2095? :alien2::msp_confused:



What 2095? :cool2:

Happy Easter. Go hide an egg.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> What 2095? :cool2:
> 
> Happy Easter. Go hide an egg.



Yeah Niko,,, The dude already picked his J-red mega saw up,,, and he is waaayyyyyy happy!!!! so,,, now we can be happy!!!!!!


----------



## bryanr2 (Apr 8, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> Yeah Niko,,, The dude already picked his J-red mega saw up,,, and he is waaayyyyyy happy!!!! so,,, now we can be happy!!!!!!



Mega saw it is. I gave it hell when I got home. My summation of the time spent is that from my cutting in the past and what I see in my immediate future, I cannot justify all the power that Randy brought out of the red beast. That my friends, makes me love it all the more- it fills a want, not a need.


----------



## wendell (Apr 8, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Go hide an egg.



Satan's Testicles?!? :msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 8, 2012)

wendell said:


> Satan's Testicles?!? :msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared:



Hid in Uranus.


----------



## gcdible1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eww...:hmm3grin2orange:
Wow, Randy you are in rare form tonight.
Is the lack of the Easter bunny delivering your new tools making you grumpy?


----------



## gcdible1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have you not ate enough cylinder head grindings lately?
That's ok, I need nicotine, caffeine, and a little sugar to keep me running right.
Although I wanna try and wean off those a bit.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 8, 2012)

gcdible1 said:


> Eww...:hmm3grin2orange:
> Wow, Randy you are in rare form tonight.
> Is the lack of the Easter bunny delivering your new tools making you grumpy?



WhenDull is muh friend. :msp_smile:

I can give him hell........I wouldn't enjoy someone else doing it though. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 8, 2012)

gcdible1 said:


> Have you not ate enough cylinder head grindings lately?
> That's ok, I need nicotine, caffeine, and a little sugar to keep me running right.
> Although I wanna try and wean off those a bit.



I took today off to spend Easter with the family.

It was the longest day of my adult life.


----------



## gcdible1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I took today off to spend Easter with the family.
> 
> It was the longest day of my adult life.



I know what you mean. Love my kiddos to death, but they get whiney and dont wanna listen. Thats when i feel the steam coming outta my ears. I have to think happy thoughts of throwing chips.

Was the 4 yo and I share a birthday today, along with Easter so it was a family day 4 sho.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 8, 2012)

gcdible1 said:


> I know what you mean. Love my kiddos to death, but they get whiney and dont wanna listen. Thats when i feel the steam coming outta my ears. I have to think happy thoughts of throwing chips.
> 
> Was the 4 yo and I share a birthday today, along with Easter so it was a family day 4 sho.



Well my wife has 6 sisters and they all have kids and some have grandkids. 

We have a big place so my wife puts on an Easter egg hunt/ GTG for everyone. We have about 50 souls that show up for these gigs.


----------



## gcdible1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stepson took the mule back to the woods and called us. Said he ran it outta gas. Its about 3/4 mile back the lane. I drove back, filled it w/ a can and bumped the key. It would just bump the starter, and not turn over. I waited til he was complaining to me that I hadnt filled it up yet while he walked out of the woods. I said its full go ahead. He tried it and said you got any jumper cables? Nope. HAHA. Funny how kids expect you to do everything for em and act like you should make it snappy too.
Still wouldnt start after jumping, so had to tow it back to the shop. Im guessing starter has a flat spot on it. It acts just like my mower does.

Good part was since I drove back to the woods, I had my saw in the trunk and made a few Easter cuts! Was having withdrawals...


----------



## gcdible1 (Apr 8, 2012)

sure hope she doesnt have to call em all at 1030, 1130, 1230, etc.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 27, 2013)

Finally an old thread with pictures.....


----------



## Macman125 (Nov 27, 2013)

gcdible1 said:


> Newbie question...With you dropping the jug and slicing a bit off the side, will it change the cooling of it?



If you are referring to removing material from the flywheel, no. He removed the material from the backside of the flywheel not from the cooling fins.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 27, 2013)

True.....


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 28, 2013)

I really like 5-6 cube saws.


----------



## exSW (Nov 28, 2013)

gcdible1 said:


> Stepson took the mule back to the woods and called us. Said he ran it outta gas. Its about 3/4 mile back the lane. I drove back, filled it w/ a can and bumped the key. It would just bump the starter, and not turn over. I waited til he was complaining to me that I hadnt filled it up yet while he walked out of the woods. I said its full go ahead. He tried it and said you got any jumper cables? Nope. HAHA. Funny how kids expect you to do everything for em and act like you should make it snappy too.
> Still wouldnt start after jumping, so had to tow it back to the shop. Im guessing starter has a flat spot on it. It acts just like my mower does.
> 
> Good part was since I drove back to the woods, I had my saw in the trunk and made a few Easter cuts! Was having withdrawals...


Buy him books and send him to school
Buy him a mule to ride to school
And whats he do?
He stands on the books and Fxxxs the mule


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 28, 2013)

exSW said:


> Buy him books and send him to school
> Buy him a mule to ride to school
> And whats he do?
> He stands on the books and Fxxxs the mule




Poor mule.


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 4, 2013)

Randy, have you ever modded any 4 cycle equipment, namely string trimmers?


----------



## nk14zp (Dec 4, 2013)

I was in hopes to see the porting.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 4, 2013)

Chris J. said:


> Randy, have you ever modded any 4 cycle equipment, namely string trimmers?




I've never done a 4 cycle stuff.....


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I've never done a 4 cycle stuff.....


 
If shipping a string trimmer wasn't so expensive, I'd send to you my new-to-me Cub Cadet CC4175 (it's a rebadged MTD product, POS??) for some "experimentation."


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I've never done a 4 cycle stuff.....


Assuming a trimmer 4 stroke is the same as other 4 strokes, I'd welcome mod threads. For once I'd actually understand what the **** people were talking about. _Transfer ports??? _WTF?? (Why the face??)


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 5, 2013)

HuskStihl said:


> Assuming a trimmer 4 stroke is the same as other 4 strokes, I'd welcome mod threads. For once I'd actually understand what the **** people were talking about. _Transfer ports??? _WTF?? (Why the face??)


 
Sounds like a good idea for a new thread.


----------



## nk14zp (Dec 5, 2013)

Could the jug be ground instead of turning the flywheel?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm sure it could.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 5, 2013)

Chris J. said:


> If shipping a string trimmer wasn't so expensive, I'd send to you my new-to-me Cub Cadet CC4175 (it's a rebadged MTD product, POS??) for some "experimentation."



The weak points in those string trimmers are the drive shaft and gear head. Modding the engine on one would only exacerbate those issues...


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 6, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> The weak points in those string trimmers are the drive shaft and gear head. Modding the engine on one would only exacerbate those issues...


 
Jacob, could you elaborate?

I apologize for the derail, Randy.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 6, 2013)

Chris J. said:


> Jacob, could you elaborate?
> 
> I apologize for the derail, Randy.



The majority of failures in modern 4-cycle string trimmers that I saw at the shop were in the drive shaft and gear head. It was obvious that a stock motor was putting more stress on those components than they could handle even over a moderate service life.


----------



## nk14zp (Feb 16, 2015)

How does the stock 2095 port timing compare to a 395?


----------

